# Using Radios and Other Wireless Devices



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

The state I grew up and learned to hunt in had a very specific rule on the use of radios and other wireless devices:
RADIOS AND OTHER WIRELESS DEVICES
• Using walkie talkies, cell phones, remote control or other radio equipment to take big game or small game is unlawful.

I can't find any language like this in Utah's guidebook, regulations, administrative rules, or codes. They do have language on the use of drones - go figure.

Am I missing it?

I remember a TV celebrity hunter recently getting ticketed for using walkie talkies in another state.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Cant find anything in the proclamation that disallows it. my son and i use walkie talkies all the time while hunting. Always trying to keep track of each other when we split up


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you referring to communication devices being used between hunters? Pretty sure this would be legal in all states due to the safety factor and knowing where each other is at. Now if you are referring to wireless devices being used to activate a hunting accessory or weapon, then yes this would likely be unlawful.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Are you referring to communication devices being used between hunters? Pretty sure this would be legal in all states due to the safety factor and knowing where each other is at. Now if you are referring to wireless devices being used to activate a hunting accessory or weapon, then yes this would likely be unlawful.


It's actually not legal in several states including Montana to use radio or cell phone to assist in the pursuit/harvest of game. Utah doesn't specifically disallow it as far as I know. I use radios to keep in touch with guys I'm hunting with here and they can be a very useful tool.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can use radios here in utah. But you can not use them to talk to a person in airplane. We use them all the time and we have been checked and nothing have been said to us about them. they are great to have.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> It's actually not legal in several states including Montana to use radio or cell phone to assist in the pursuit/harvest of game. Utah doesn't specifically disallow it as far as I know. I use radios to keep in touch with guys I'm hunting with here and they can be a very useful tool.


That sounds a bit unsafe not being able to know where your buddies are at in the woods. I realize they try to avoid 'team hunting' when in pursuit of game, but if checking in with your buddy on the other side of the ridge before hiking out for the evening or communicating after getting an animal down just sounds logical to me.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Communication? NO WE CAN'T HAVE THAT! 

This reminds me of all the non hunters that keep telling me that hunting is not fair to the animals. When I spend all fall hiking and climbing hills and preparing and planning stocks and still end up empty handed. I feel like they are the types that think a doctor does not need a degree in order to perform surgery.... Must be one of those liberal states...


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Add on*

In states where there are laws, the issue revolves around the term "to take game". It's clarified some but not completely.

"It would not be illegal for hunters to use "walkie talkies" to communicate their locations. It is not illegal for an individual to advise another that "there is a herd of elk coming your way." While not illegal to advise on the locations of animals per se, some people feel this conduct is not ethical for a hunter under the principles of fair chase and fair play. An example of something unlawful would be to advise another "there is a herd of elk coming your way - shoot one for me!." Another example of unlawful use of walkie talkie's would be if a hunter shoots an elk over bait and then uses a walkie talkie to communicate his location to his hunting partner for assistance in field dressing the animal. In this example, but the hunter who shot the elk over bait, and the hunter who assisted in field dressing would be in violation of various statutes."

The issue that came to mind is that with today's interactive electronics I could send you (sitting on the other side of a canyon) the exact GPS location of the bedded buck I can see but you can't. You could see the deer's location on your GPS and with mapping/aerial views find it's exact spot and shoot it. In the old days I would just watch you or possibly try some basic hand signals.

I've said it before - as long as anyone plays by the rules I'm not going to judge.

This also just points to the fact that rules and what's considered good sportsmanship in one state is not in another.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> Communication? NO WE CAN'T HAVE THAT!
> 
> This reminds me of all the non hunters that keep telling me that hunting is not fair to the animals. When I spend all fall hiking and climbing hills and preparing and planning stocks and still end up empty handed. I feel like they are the types that think a doctor does not need a degree in order to perform surgery.... Must be one of those liberal states...


... like Montana
http://mtstandard.com/lifestyles/re...cle_0f17fe90-3ad9-538c-a4b7-27ace5963408.html


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Watcher said:


> In states where there are laws, the issue revolves around the term "to take game". It's clarified some but not completely.
> 
> "It would not be illegal for hunters to use "walkie talkies" to communicate their locations. It is not illegal for an individual to advise another that "there is a herd of elk coming your way." While not illegal to advise on the locations of animals per se, some people feel this conduct is not ethical for a hunter under the principles of fair chase and fair play. An example of something unlawful would be to advise another "there is a herd of elk coming your way - shoot one for me!." Another example of unlawful use of walkie talkie's would be if a hunter shoots an elk over bait and then uses a walkie talkie to communicate his location to his hunting partner for assistance in field dressing the animal. In this example, but the hunter who shot the elk over bait, and the hunter who assisted in field dressing would be in violation of various statutes."
> 
> ...


.....Such as in Utah where it is in fact legal to direct someone via radio to game on an also legal bait pile. I personally don't think that radio communication is that big of a deal with hunting, besides being a huge plus for safety.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I love to read these posts and giggle behind my keyboard.... I just feel like the restriction is just as controlling as when you hear "Yes, but no eye contact!"

Yes we can bait deer and elk here in Utah
Yes we can shoot animals using walkie talkies
Yes we can hunt elk with calibers smaller than 25 caliber including .204 Ruger 
Yes we can hunt with a camo pattern embedded in our orange during centerfire hunts.

No, you cannot hunt without a hat with at least 1" of orange on it :rotfl:

So in accordance my wife stitches 1" of hunter orange on my hunting hat....

If the liberals took over this great conservative state you can look forward to other delicacies like:

-Every hunter must hunt with a poo pipe... (for those who missed it: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/94474-used-poo-pipe-sale.html)
-One eyed deer are illegal to harvest with the exception of Sevier county residents.
-Spike elk are illegal to harvest except for Sevier county residents. 
-Texting images of harvested game is considered Dexting and is punishable by law


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Yes we can shoot animals using walkie talkies


I personally think everyone should shoot any big game animals they see using walkie talkies....that is totally unfair that deer and elk and other critters get to use walkie talkies to avoid hunters...how unethical can they get..sheesh...;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Crap, I'm a radio user and a long range shooter. Check me off another Christmas card list. I shoot cow elk on the Wasatch, spike elk on the Monroe, and I spray Garlon and Roundup all over the shrubbery. I fish a big arse Rapala with treble hooks hanging all over it on the LP and I don't use proper techniques when releasing fish. Apparently my douchbaggery has no bounds.--------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I personally think everyone should shoot any big game animals they see using walkie talkies....that is totally unfair that deer and elk and other critters get to use walkie talkies to avoid hunters...how unethical can they get..sheesh...;-)


You make a good point. We need to make things fair... How about we make the deer walk on 2 legs just like us. We should also dumb down their sense of smell and their hearing. Then hunting would be a little more even steven...


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

We should also suggest they sleep only at night in brightly colored tents and then walk around all day in a blaze orange jacket with their offspring making all kinds of noises including..burping, coughing, farting and jumping up and down on noisy aspen logs.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> You make a good point. We need to make things fair... How about we make the deer walk on 2 legs just like us. We should also dumb down their sense of smell and their hearing. Then hunting would be a little more even steven...


And let's not forget to make sure they are missing at least 1 eye....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And the males should break off their antlers, in pieces or altogether. That'll save a bunch!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

if your goal is wildlife management or food, it shouldn't matter. If your goal is Boon-and-Crocket, don't use electronic communication to be guided to your shot.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks SS! I just learned a new compound word. :-o


----------

